# Any Epic shops?



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of any online stores (not GW or eBay) that sell Epic models (preferably lots and armies)? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Unlikely as epic has been out of general sale for years and is no longer carried in GWs own stores and i dont think its order able for indie sellers anyway, best bet would be ebay.


----------



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Unlikely as epic has been out of general sale for years and is no longer carried in GWs own stores and i dont think its order able for indie sellers anyway, best bet would be ebay.


I know for a fact that some stores exist...I have visited them...however, their choice is somewhat limited.

One of these is Chaos orc's superstore which sells some old epic kits.

it does not sell lot armies, though.


----------

